# Fake OPI?



## Kirsty (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, Sorry if this has already been asked (I searched, but didn't find anything)

Are there fake OPI polishes floating around?? I want to buy Black Cherry Chutney, but not for £10 ($16). I found one listed on ebay, however knowing what a minefield for fake MAC items it is, i'm abit dubious. Theyre still about £7 after postage. If anybody knows anywhere I can get it cheaper that'd be a great help too. 

TIA


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 15, 2009)

Try warbid and or maiandjays on ebay - cheapest OPI ever and authentic!

About the fake OPI - yes it exists. There are things to look for on the bottle and the smell is just vile, some of the colours are wrong as well, so do be cautious if buying from ebay!


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, ill give those a go!


----------



## smlon2 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can vouch for maiandjays on eBay also.  I've purchased many OPI polishes from their store - all quite cheap and authentic.

  	There are plenty of fakes on eBay - agree, the smell is obvious and sometimes the batch numbers are scratched off.


----------



## Fluffyloo (Dec 17, 2011)

I've never purchased OPI from Ebay but I was thinking about it. I'll stick with the 2 sellers mentioned.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 8, 2012)

I know there are fake OPI's etc floating around on EBay. I was looking to buy DS Perfection and there was a seller whos was obviously a fake. I notified EBay, but they didn't do anything about it.  As far as I'm aware it's still for sale on EBay.


----------

